
Australia's [new] data encryption laws explained - boffinism
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-46463029
======
riskable
"Illegal in Australia!" Will become a great new marketing phrase for security
products!

Surely, if the product is illegal in Australia you can be assured that it's
_actually_ secure. Or at least, the company wasn't willing to compromise their
product's security (just) for Australia.

